# Can you overtrain on the cardio??



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

As above really, can there be such a thing as 'too much cardio', i mean, is there a point where your body can actually get used to it :confused1:

I just currently do 20mins fasted cardio AM, then 20mins PWO, but i also do alot of cycling to and from work, (weather depending). I doubt i overtain by anymeans, just curious as to the effects?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Mate I know guys that do serious hardcore ironman events and they can go for hours and hours with no weakening, bloody amazing how fit some of them are.

Also SAS guys and similar can be unbelievably fit.

Very, very difficult to attain that level of fitness though, takes extreme dedication and also you can stick being a big guy out the window.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Dezw said:


> also you can stick being a big guy out the window.


not true, i have a few mates in the royal marines and they are ridiculously fit, pro athlete standard and they are stacked


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Stig said:


> As above really, can there be such a thing as 'too much cardio', i mean, is there a point where your body can actually get used to it :confused1:
> 
> I just currently do 20mins fasted cardio AM, then 20mins PWO, but i also do alot of cycling to and from work, (weather depending). I doubt i overtain by anymeans, just curious as to the effects?


You can do too much cardio, but it depends on your nutrition, and how many calories you are taking in, protein etc, as long as you have the balance right and give your body what it needs, then you can do cardio without worrying about over training.

The only thing I find strange, are these people I see at the gym each week, doing the treadmill or cross trainer for an hour, each week, their bodies never change - cardio obsession!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Your body will generally adapt to manageable training stress, but sudden changes in load ie overload can cause substantial problems.

For example, one major problem found in sudden increases in cardio activity is that the body's own antioxidant systems may not be use to all the free radicals (Reactive Oxygen Species) being produced. This can can cause illness, evidenced by Upper Respiratory Tract Infections, immune function suppression and general fatigue & lethargy.

There are some other problems, but as long as the body is given the chance to adapt there shouldn't be problems.

J


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

leonface said:


> not true, i have a few mates in the royal marines and they are ridiculously fit, pro athlete standard and they are stacked


Stacked for your standards perhaps stacked as in a competitive bodybuilder no chance mate cardio taken to the extreme will not allow BIG muscles.

You can over do every thing the key is to cycle every thing.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> are you saying you shouldnt go from no cardio straight to say, 4 days a week intense cardio, rather ease your way into it like you would with weights ?
> 
> i ask because i have never really done cardio before but i am going to start soon.


Yes - it is the sudden change that is the problem.

In a study where they got test subjects to suddenly go to 3hr.d-1 for a few weeks of cycling, more than half of them got ill with URT infections.

My gut feeling is that it is more dependant on the duration of each session, moreso than the number of days per week one does. If this is the case, maybe start with 30min every day, then step it up to 45min or 1hr the following week, etc until you get to your target level.

If it is critical to do long eg( 1hr+ ) sessions each day, then breaking it up into two or more workouts should also reduce the risk of URTI eg( 30min in the morning and 30min in the eve is less likely to cause a problem than 1hr in one session ).

J


----------



## ~The~Prodigy~ (Jul 21, 2008)

This is a good thread and has answered a lot of the questions that have been bouncing around in my head. My goal is to gain muscle mass, however I need to lose body fat also. To lose this fat is it best to add cardio to my routine or just to diet well. Why I ask is because I never see any well built/ripped guys doing cardio at my gym.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> cheers for the reply
> 
> its not critical to do one hour sessions it will most likely be hiit
> 
> im not trying to cut or anything i just want to be a bit more fit because atm im getting knackered if i have to run to catch a bus or something like that lmao


Be careful though. I just satarted HIIT a few weeks ago, and have started getting pain in lower legs / shins./ Im pretty sure it;'s shin splints, basiaally cos me body ain't used to doing cardio, to going to HIIT twice a week for 45 mins and footy once a week for a few hours, they weren't used to it.

Make sure you're using decent trainers an all. Just do say twenty mins a few times a week, and build up. Or you mighht not get shin splints, I might just be unlucky.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Be careful though. I just satarted HIIT a few weeks ago, and have started getting pain in lower legs / shins./ Im pretty sure it;'s shin splints, basiaally cos me body ain't used to doing cardio, to going to HIIT twice a week for 45 mins and footy once a week for a few hours, they weren't used to it.
> 
> Make sure you're using decent trainers an all. Just do say twenty mins a few times a week, and build up. Or you mighht not get shin splints, I might just be unlucky.


I presume that you are doing running for all of your HIIT. Maybe consider doing other types of cardio - rowing, elliptical, DB thrusters, leg bike, arm bike, etc. This should avoid overloading one bodypart, whilst still challenging your cardiovascular system hard.

J


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Too much cardio will end up burning protein for fuel so yes you can do too much, that is in one sitting.

You'll know by the strong smell of ammonia which is proteins being broken down and used for fuel.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick question.

How are you able to tell how much cardio is too much? Im doing an hour every couple days but want to step it up to an hour per day but im worried about losing muscle at the same time as fat. I've also heard that low intensity cardio is good for sparing muscle and burning fat, is this true? If so, what would be considered 'low intensity' ? I assume this is based on heart rate? Im confused lol..

Cheers


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

dudz said:


> Quick question.
> 
> How are you able to tell how much cardio is too much? Im doing an hour every couple days but want to step it up to an hour per day but im worried about losing muscle at the same time as fat.
> 
> ...


Different people have different capacities, so the best way is to try it IMHO. When I am in full work cap run, I can chuck in 90min weights followed by 90min cardio and maybe another 90min cardio at another time. YMMV. If someone is naturally very lean, then they may want to be careful with doing too much cardio, but IMO the cardio burning muscle thing is overstated.

Why not add a few more days in a week, and keep adding in additional days or added duration until you hit your target?

Yes. Cardio upto 50% MaxHeartRate (220-age) should be ok for preferential burning of fat

J


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I presume that you are doing running for all of your HIIT. Maybe consider doing other types of cardio - rowing, elliptical, DB thrusters, leg bike, arm bike, etc. This should avoid overloading one bodypart, whilst still challenging your cardiovascular system hard.
> 
> J


~Yes mate, but the real motivation is that we have a set program that my mate got, he is getting fit for rugby pre season. SO I always have at least one person to do it with and pushes me harder to do it. Waht are dumbell trhusters?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I keep my heart around 124bpm while on cardio but I still smell of strong ammonia. GP told me Im burning proteins for fuel, and should lay off the cardio unless assisted.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> ~Yes mate, but the real motivation is that we have a set program that my mate got, he is getting fit for rugby pre season. SO I always have at least one person to do it with and pushes me harder to do it. Waht are dumbell trhusters?


Ah I understand - then I would just ramp up the intensity, frequency, and duration until you hit your goals. If you start getting problems (especially coughs, cold like symptoms, etc) then ease off, before more gradually ramping it up again.

DB Thrusters are an exercise commonly performed in Tabata protocols (a particular type of intervals for intensively challenging VO2max ).






J


----------

